# Mammary gland tumors



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

My experience with this is firsthand with a 10 yr old Chinese Crested rescue who was a puppymill mom up until that age. So she was spayed at 10. She had three tumors each 6 months apart. One just as I adopted her then another in the same area despite the prior removal with clear margins, and then a third again in the same area that was thought to be benign (I did not have it tested at that point). I lost her from an unrelated issue in her gut that did relate back to her puppymill "care" when she was 12. My other experience was secondhand with a friend who had a Pug who was spayed late. I do not remember the specific onset issues, but did go with the dog and owner to the oncologist consult. They subsequently removed all of this dog's mammary glands and did chemo. It ultimately was not successful. I also know of a Crested who was rescued, spayed, and determined to have Mammary Cancer. Both sides of Mammary glands were removed, and the dog is healthy and fine. Take one step at a time, stay positive!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

awww, I know the gut twisting feeling when you find a lump on your precious dog! Fingers crossed it's just a benign growth!!! Unfortunately, mammary lumps really are common in girls that were spayed late, or are unspayed, but thankfully they're usually easy to remove before they get too big too. Though the fact she's got three means she's likely to continue to get them from time to time now, even once removed. 

((hugs)) and fingers are crossed for the best outcome for her!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks to both of you..Hopefully it will be benign and not cause her any problems. It is scary to think about the posibilities. I only had one taken out so far to see what it is. We will decide what the next step is when the results are back. Thanks for the crossed fingers and encouragement!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Hoping for the best. Unfortunately, my friend did lose his Champion brood bitch to mammary cancer.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Not the news I was hoping for*

Stella's biopsy came back today..and it is a a mammary carcinoma that originated in the epithilial tissues. Still trying to absorb it all. She has other tumors (I think 2 or 3 more--all very small which is good)..and the types of surgery done vary greatly..from just taking out the tumors with clear margins to taking the tumor, mammory gland, and nearest lymph nodes. I am talking with her breeder, and a couple of vets. :-(


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, poor you and Stella. I'm so sorry to hear that it was bad news. I hope you find the right treatment for her and that she recovers from this. We will be thinking of you.
_


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Of the dogs I've seen with mammary cancers, the ones who have had the most success rates for long term recovery have had full mastectomies (vs just removing the lumps). Particularly if they had multiple tumors. Of the recent ones I've seen, both dogs are still tumor free several years later.


----------

